# 61-64



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey dudes, been on LIL a while but Im kinda new to this section. Seen some amazing work here and finally I decided to put together a lineup of Impalas. My favourites allways been the late great's '61-'64. 








pics are from phone and blurry, will do better next time. 
this is the 61 ss so far.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

like I said I will take some better pics later on


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the windshield frame is broken, I know but Im converting it into a bubbletop from a 62 belair soon. I think..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a 63 frame and guts waitin for the body and new wheels...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the '62 conv., the 63 and the 64 ss bodys lined up and will be painted this week.
will try to post up some better pics with another camera when these have some paint on.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: welcome to the model section 

rides look good but def need clearer pics


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thanx, yea I'll try to do better next time


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome! Lookin' good, keep it up!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 lookin good


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

nice looking impalas,
keep up the good work...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good to me man Welcome to the section


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks y'all :wave:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

cool i jus got a brand new 6fo today n i have a 61 62 and 63 already built here they are
61
























63
























62
































by the way welcome to the models


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 13 2007, 02:24 PM~7249995
> *cool i jus got a brand new 6fo today n i have a 61 62 and 63 already built here they are
> 61
> 
> ...


NICE IMPALAS. I LIKE THE BLACK 63 :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks. just posted a new thread bout my new 64 need help on the wheels got two sets n dont kno which ones to use


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

SHIT THATS WHY I'M BUYING ONE SET FOR MY 58 AND THEN EITHER BUY SOME FOIL OR SOME SEATS FOR IT .


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 13 2007, 10:24 PM~7249995
> *cool i jus got a brand new 6fo today n i have a 61 62 and 63 already built here they are
> 61
> 
> ...


hey I like your automotive taste :biggrin: 
mine will sport the Rollerz Only plaques tho! and Im rebuilding the droptops to HT's


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

if you notice all three impalas have elite plaques as well as the 64 will. the imp elite liine up of mine


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 13 2007, 03:49 PM~7250197
> *hey I like your automotive taste  :biggrin:
> mine will sport the Rollerz Only plaques tho! and Im rebuilding the droptops to HT's
> *


yea im prolly gunna get a 65 too n make it the same way


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ya I guess thats the way it goes, prolly end up with the whole series from 58-76. :biggrin: But do they make em all? dont think ive ever seen a 69 model.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 13 2007, 04:56 PM~7250251
> *ya I guess thats the way it goes, prolly end up with the whole series from 58-76. :biggrin:  But do they make em all? dont think ive ever seen a 69 model.
> *


Yes they make every year from 58 to 76 ! After that it skips all the way to the 94-96 impala ss and then the 2005 impala ! 


69 is my all time favorite Impala Here is 1 i got built this last year !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE 69' MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 11:01 PM~7250279
> *Yes  they  make  every  year    from  58  to  76  !    After  that  it  skips  all the  way  to the  94-96 impala  ss  and  then  the  2005  impala !
> 69  is  my  all time  favorite  Impala  Here  is  1  i  got  built  this  last year !
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 13 2007, 03:56 PM~7250251
> *ya I guess thats the way it goes, prolly end up with the whole series from 58-76. :biggrin:  But do they make em all? dont think ive ever seen a 69 model.
> *


that would be kool


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

awright time for an update. The 61 is coming together fine, tried on the ugly og wheels from the revell lowrider 63.








still missing some chrome and other minor stuff.








the 61 and the interiours for the 62 conv. and the 63.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

just testing some colour on the 62 rag but decided to go all yellow with micro gold flake
















actually, my first real lowrider had this colour, its a kind of candy orange..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so now I decided to make a bubble outta the 61. Bad idea concidering it is allmost done and allready painted but how hard can it be, I figured. The blue Belair deuce is the "donor" car, one I built at least 15 years ago and lets just say its not all that..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good that interior looks pretty tight


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Figured I'd be able to make a rag out of it later on or sumtn so the rare bubble is up for slaughter! The Tool:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Some half-assed measurements on the body and off we go..








first cut








gotta say I love that dremel, my uncle left it for me after his death some years ago and this is the first time I got around to use it.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 15 2007, 09:55 PM~7269956
> *awright time for an update. The 61 is coming together fine, tried on the ugly og wheels from the revell lowrider 63.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet     i am most build a model impala soon


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 15 2007, 10:06 PM~7270061
> *sweet         i am most build a model impala soon
> *


yeah its hella fun and time consuming, just wish I had these in 25*size..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

top goes off! no turning back now.. :0 








just threw the sucker on to see..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 15 2007, 10:07 PM~7270069
> *yeah its hella fun and time consuming, just wish I had these in 25*size..
> *


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so can you spell sanding?  








some test runs in between but damn, AMT and Revell is hardly the same scale I tell ya. 
and like I said, to do this when the car is allready painted and all is a mistake but since I was going for a plain gloss white og look on the roof i figured what the hell.








the back window looks too big, had to cut off the bottom part of the windowframe.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

well, some time later the top fits ok and the back window also. 








some chrome goodies added, looks decent for a firsttimer at least.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

from this angle it looks allright, but it seems like i sanded down too much of the rear window and there is this trimming that supposedly runs around the ragtop that do not match the form of the bubbletop and it is not that much to do about it if i do not want to sand the whole thing down and repaint it..and i wont this time.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

from this angle the flaw is quite obvious. a conventional hardtop would have done the trick but ill save that for the new deuce.








before








after








now im waiting for the baby D's, the RO plaque and some other goodies to arrive to complete this mutha. will update on the other cars when I get around to.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2007, 10:01 PM~7270021
> *lookin good  that interior looks pretty tight
> *


thanx


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 15 2007, 10:22 PM~7270188
> *from this angle the flaw is quite obvious. a conventional hardtop would have done the trick but ill save that for the new deuce.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet goodnight now bro


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NOW THATS SOME NICE GOD DAMN WORK RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 15 2007, 10:29 PM~7270272
> *NOW THATS SOME NICE GOD DAMN WORK RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


thanx, appreciate that


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

yo that top looks good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a lil update, put in some work on the 64 chassis yesterday, not the sickest 3-wheel but still..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

still waiting for some pegasus ww's


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

interiour pics, nutn special


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

slanted mount of the pumps, maybe adding some hardlines later on but for now this will do. 








hopefully i'll be getting the bodys painted this week to post up some new sparkling fresh pics..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 01:07 PM~7289575
> *a lil update, put in some work on the 64 chassis yesterday, not the sickest 3-wheel but still..
> 
> 
> ...


     goood work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 06:09 AM~7289576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was about to ask if u were puttin new wheels on it, guess so... pegasus wheels set off n e model imo, and theyll look good on that


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7289608
> *i was about to ask if u were puttin new wheels on it, guess so... pegasus wheels set off n e model imo, and theyll look good on that
> *


absolutely, without the ww's its just a scewed mini plastic impala  
hopefully they get here soon. Is scalelows good to deal with?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 06:32 AM~7289630
> *absolutely, without the ww's its just a scewed mini plastic impala
> hopefully they get here soon. Is scalelows good to deal with?
> *


IDK I JUST BOUGHT A 58' IMPALA THATS ON BACK ORDER, SOME FOIL, AND SOME OG BLVD WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 07:32 AM~7289630
> *absolutely, without the ww's its just a scewed mini plastic impala
> hopefully they get here soon. Is scalelows good to deal with?
> *


yea, everyone seems to be VERY satisfied with doin business with them... same with betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7290061
> *yea, everyone seems to be VERY satisfied with doin business with them... same with betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


kool, only problem is the time to ship stuff over here as usual :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 10:47 AM~7290105
> *kool, only problem is the time to ship stuff over here as usual  :uh:
> *


yep, i bet it takes awhile.. how long does it take a week or somethin


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 05:48 PM~7290108
> *yep, i bet it takes awhile.. how long does it take a week or somethin
> *


2-4 weeks they told me..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7290157
> *2-4 weeks they told me..
> *


 :0 i didnt think it would take that long, its prolly cuz theres not many flight (shipments) going out from here to there, yano :dunno:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 06:05 PM~7290185
> *:0  i didnt think it would take that long, its prolly cuz theres not many flight (shipments) going out from here to there, yano :dunno:
> *


its no biggie, worse when we try to ship hydraulics and wheesl or complete cars, then it may take up to 10 weeks..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thanx homie, gonna try to transplant a '64 roof on a '62 vert next week


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT SOMETHING I WILL HAVE TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

some of the grilles :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

int pic of the 64, damn there were a lot more parts to this one than the 63 from the same maker.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the amt deuce rag is not as detailed, put a custom shiftknob on it tho.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 18 2007, 06:34 PM~7290293
> *THAT SOMETHING I WILL HAVE TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


fo sho, I will keep posting pics


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 06:39 PM~7290316
> *int pic of the 64, damn there were a lot more parts to this one than the 63 from the same maker.
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm bro


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 18 2007, 06:46 PM~7290365
> *dammmmm bro
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LIKE THE INTERIOR OF THE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pretty clean interior job


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Not bad, not bad at all. Keep it up!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanx, just a small update from tonight:








the 63 getting primered to buff out small imperfections from the casting








gonna get this one painted in green candy over gold base  and add bmf trimmings.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looknig good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

this 64 got a few layers of gloss black...








..and clearcoat and will cure until next day at least. Next step is some real pinstriping in Oneshot enamel just like the real deal (not by me)








well thats it for today. Gonna cut the roof off the old 64 any day now for the deuce.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

actually here's some snapshots with the mockup wheels just to get a feel of the gangsta lean on the soon-to-be hardtop deuce. Not sure about the current colour tho, looks alot like copper and i was going for more yellowish kinda golden touch on this so never mind the paintjob. Interiour made up in flat black and yellow so the car prolly turns out yellow all the same.








it will be a bitch to fit a roof from a 64 on this i can allready tell 








got a mean lean to it, back bumper to the ground just like its supposed to  








looking forward to finish this soon. Deuces' allways special to me since the first lowrider I ever seen was a picture in a magazine of a '62 and that image stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ok tried to slap on some bmf on the dummy 62. For the first time ever..








actually its not bmf but a similar kind of tape. Does the trick tho.








FYI this is not the 62 im building :nono: but a test platform only..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ok this is the time to cut the roof of this mutha
























this roof is a little longer than it have to be for the deuce but the with is ok.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

done and done..
































the dremel tool is allmost surgical  I may even turn this old green crap into a rag or sumtn later on.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

testfitting the roof on the former rag...
















now theres just hours and hours worth of sanding to be done :uh: but this time it doesent matter if the paintjob gets fucked at least.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Lindberg sells a 61 impala bubble top already as full kit. Not sure if you saw that one before you cut the top of the 62.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2007, 10:57 PM~7318514
> *Lindberg sells a 61 impala bubble top already as full kit. Not sure if you saw that one before you cut the top of the 62.
> *


actually no, I found out myself bout a week ago :cheesy: but I still would of done it .
they still dont do 62's tho? Never even seen a Lindberg kit in a store here..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

there lookin good though.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :worship: NICE JOB ON THE ROOF


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

glad you like it :wave:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

update on the roof, starting to look ok with the body now.
BEFORE:








AFTER:








window's being fitted after paint,


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 22 2007, 07:52 PM~7326668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice paint


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 22 2007, 08:03 PM~7326775
> *nice paint
> *


naw the colour is just a test, will go with yellow+mini gold flakes.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

to the top looks sweet bro. good job on them all :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' damn good!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

now some basecoat for the trey 
















next up some lime candy green on this  going for that pagan gold look..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 05:27 PM~7334718
> *LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


thanx vato


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color homie!!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 23 2007, 04:05 PM~7334225
> *
> now some basecoat for the trey
> 
> ...


 locking good


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ANY UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7347178
> *locking good
> *


 what´s up bro


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

FINALLY got the stuff from scalelows after 3 weeks, but thats living in europe for ya :uh: so now the 61 is fitted with Thee plaque..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

4life..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 14 2007, 01:23 PM~7476630
> *
> FINALLY got the stuff from scalelows after 3 weeks, but thats living in europe for ya  :uh: so now the 61 is fitted with Thee plaque..
> *


haha, yea they do like to take their sweet time with the mail over there, lol


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 07:26 PM~7476651
> *haha, yea they do like to take their sweet time with the mail over there, lol
> *


no shit! when my RO brothers send me stuff, uspc takes 11 days door to door, but this is more than 3 weeks :angry:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

anyway, with the stuff safe at home I will be putting together the 62,63,64 later this week with the new sparkling paintjobs and plaques.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is lookin shhwweeettt


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD SILENT... :thumbsup: NICE & CLEAN.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT 61 IS CLEAN :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymn homie that is clean man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass 61!!! :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that '61 turned out GREAT!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 15 2007, 01:16 AM~7481944
> *Damn, that '61 turned out GREAT!!!!
> *


X-2 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 14 2007, 07:25 PM~7476645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks y'all!
got the trey body painted today..finally..








it is hard to tell since my pics allways turn out hella dark..but thats actually candy green fading to darker green over gold with some minor pinstriping.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

pinstriping hardly visible, might add some gold to that.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

rear..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the wheels fitted to the chassis, a given to go with gold, mebbe I should do the trimming in gold also?..first mockup.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

added decal patterns to roof, not really sure about them yet. The tan interiour and the gold D's looks even better in person tho.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

still missing some chrome goodies


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Sportin the RO plaque of course..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

too tired to do the chrome tonight, it was somehow a bitch to get the body to fit properly on this sunovabiatch anyway..this will have to do for now!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN SILENT THATS CLEAN


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks sick homie.....nice paint work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that trey!!! :0 :0


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 12:24 AM~7492772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 12:27 AM~7492786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7495320
> *    :biggrin:
> *


thanks bruh, did you get your pegasus wheels in the mail yet?

so heres the undies - no exess chrome (cant get stuff like that done here to my knowledge)


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the fade in the green candy is more visible here and the chip in the clearcoat also :uh:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

side shot


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

couplea shots from the rear, forgot to detail the taillights with some aluminum color but ill do that later.
































me I just love the look of gold on green and I like the way the candy turned out.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the setup is pretty basic out-of-the-box, just tilted em forward.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn hood got warped somehow so I just removed it for some special treatment to straighten it out...nutn fancy under the hood, just straight og.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Reppin' RO to the fullest of course.. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I REMEMBER BACK IN THE MID 90'S EVERY ONE ROLLED WITH OUT THE HOODS ON THEIR CAR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2007, 08:54 AM~7495940
> *damn nice homie!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 17 2007, 05:00 PM~7495972
> *I REMEMBER BACK IN THE MID 90'S EVERY ONE ROLLED WITH OUT THE HOODS ON THEIR CAR
> *


thats gangsta, any pics of it?  
I have a buddy who rolls extreme imports, he made a hood outta plexi glass and painted it partially, pretty cool on that type of ride..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 04:51 PM~7495930
> *the fade in the green candy is more visible here and the chip in the clearcoat also  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2007, 05:01 PM~7495980
> *
> *


thanks homes  cant wait to get the deuce with the 64 roof back in the new colour combo - micro gold flakes on canary yellow :biggrin: and the straight og black 64.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 12:27 AM~7492786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammm you are good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 09:04 AM~7495993
> *thanks homes    cant wait to get the deuce with the 64 roof back in the new colour combo - micro gold flakes on canary yellow  :biggrin: and the straight og black 64.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 17 2007, 05:03 PM~7495986
> *
> *


damn RO all I can see is the chip in the clearcoat and the warped hood... :uh: well im gonna fix that when the 61 trough 64 reunion is at hand  RO styleee!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7496006
> *damn RO all I can see is the chip in the clearcoat and the warped hood... :uh:  well im gonna fix that when the 61 trough 64 reunion is at hand    RO styleee!
> *



are you going to be able to fix the hood??? I got one laying around if you can match the paint.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2007, 05:09 PM~7496019
> *are you going to be able to fix the hood???  I got one laying around if you can match the paint.
> *


i think i can warp it right back, but thank you! guess its some fee just for a piece of plastic overseas too..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 09:02 AM~7495983
> *thats gangsta, any pics of it?
> I have a buddy who rolls extreme imports, he made a hood outta plexi glass and painted it partially, pretty cool on that type of ride..
> *


NAH I WASN'T CAPABLE OF USING A CAMARA BACK THEN :uh: BUT I WISH I DID


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

dude that 63 is cleannnnn!!!!!!! props to ya bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work 
can you post some close ups of the pinstripes


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 17 2007, 05:07 PM~7496006
> *damn RO all I can see is the chip in the clearcoat and the warped hood... :uh:  well im gonna fix that when the 61 trough 64 reunion is at hand    RO styleee!
> *


   going too be good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

awright, been buzy elsewhere since last time but now I had time to at least mock up the 64 and it will prolly be complete tomorrow or this weekend, gotta make room for the 62 to complete my miniature RO lineup


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

got a real life 62 thats been craving my attention so this build is not going so fast


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

setup's pretty standard


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

engine allmost stock and stock colors, thats the way I like it  








sometime I'd like to do the whole electric setup with the small sparkwires and such, but some other time, Im a lazy lazy man :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

still missing some goodies but at least I got some of the bmf to set off that gloss black.








no spinners fitted, I dunno if I'll go with 2 or 3 blades yet, havent made up my mind on that one. Or scrap the wheels alltogether and go with the pegasus, but all my cars have those..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

actually two lenses popped right out when I fitted the clip...no biggie, fix that tomorrow or sumtn..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 1 2007, 09:52 PM~7812218
> *awright, been buzy elsewhere since last time but now I had time to at least mock up the 64 and it will prolly be complete tomorrow or this weekend, gotta make room for the 62 to complete my miniature RO lineup
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

kinda prefer the front of this here 64 in comparison to the 63 from the same maker, the 63 clip looks way to bulky somehow but I havent fucked around with the photo etched ones, post up pics of clips if you have done so. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I like a plain glossy paintjob and OG colours, and a plaque that screams out RO4LIFE, I thought ya knew :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

blurry but yeah you know..check out the reflection..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 1 2007, 10:01 PM~7812301
> *actually two lenses popped right out when I fitted the clip...no biggie, fix that tomorrow or sumtn..
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ah yeah..more light..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

well thats all for now, hopefully I'll get the deuce body together any of these days and then I'll take some better pics with the whole lineup in daylight..
Need my time to put the lifesize rides in order too.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides bro. lookin good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thanx for the props


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 1 2007, 04:02 PM~7812310
> *kinda prefer the front of this here 64 in comparison to the 63 from the same maker, the 63 clip looks way to bulky somehow but I havent fucked around with the photo etched ones, post up pics of clips if you have done so. :biggrin:
> *


photoetch on a 59'










photoetch on a 64'










photoetch on a 67'


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2007, 10:35 PM~7812525
> *photoetch on a 59'
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats slick, especially the 64. Any 63?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 2 2007, 04:17 AM~7816855
> *hey thats slick, especially the 64. Any 63?
> *


they dont make a grill for the 63


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

FINALLY done with the deuce. My reallife deuce kinda got my attention and economy by the balls lately.








:uh: new qtrs at last.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so this is it. went with that candy aprilia orange over yellow.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

gangsta leanin in my cabinet


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

did some simple patterns and a little flake, whole (64')roof is also flaked








wanted to bring out that old school flavour..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Deuce looks badass, nice work!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ghost patterns in gold..gold D's..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8153998
> *That Deuce looks badass, nice work!!!!
> *


thanks man!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

not surprisingly, this one also sports the RO plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

like I said, a little old school touch with the golden chain steering wheel also


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

flake looks better irl.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I like this shot the most


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

love that bulldog stance..


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so this is the whole lineup, gonna get some better pics as soon as the sun shows itself again over here.. :angry:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

61-64, my favourite impalas no doubt.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES LOOK'S CLEAN SILENT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

61+62


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

trey and fo'


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

lookin good homie, i got those exact models, the best years in my opinion. check out mine










also what did you use for the top on the six-deuce? i've been wanting one.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so I see  
yeah both my bubble and the deuce came as convertibles so I went ahead and cut the roof off an older impala 64 model of mine for the deuce and the bubble top off a bel air 62 for the 61 rag...look in the earlier pages of this topic to see the operation on both cars. Lindbergh makes a bubbletop but to my knowledge nobody makes the deuce in hard top fashion but 63-64 roofs is the same.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

actually the 61 looks better as a rag.. mebbe I make up the remains of the old 64 and 62 as ragtops, but I have lost my interest for a while I think. The task was initially to make the whole line 61 trough 64 and ive allready done it so maybe Ill look for a 59-60 next time. Think they both come as lowriders straight outta the box if im not mistaking.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro :thumbsup: the gold rims look good on tha 62.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey thanks alot man, i'll do that. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------

